# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Batuta filmash shqiptare.

## kolombi

Batuta filmash shqiptare!
Nje nga temat e dikurshme ,te anetares qe simbolizon me plot kuptimin e fjales KINEMATOGRAFINE,Mi Corazon.

Postoni batuta te ndryshme nga filmat shqiptare dhe prisni anetaret e tjere (prisni Korazonin thuaj,ku te le radhe ajo lol) te gjejne per cilin film behet fjale.
Po e filloj une i pari.

"Padroni vjen pas pak Demir Aga.........................."

----------


## MI CORAZON

Thesin, agaaaaaa .....   :pa dhembe:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Më fal, se kuptova mirë qëllimin e temës...lol
"Shtigje lufte"

----------


## Hyllien

Eshte e imja. Me ra nga qielli.
Bota ? C'do thote bota ?!

----------


## marsela

vazhdimin se mbaj mend po me duket se eshte "Perralle nga e kaluara"

po kjo nga cili film eshte se sme kujtohet vetem zerin karakteristik te aktorit dhe ate veshtrimin e kam akoma te fiksuar :buzeqeshje: :

"me shoqet,me shoqet,kur ishe e vogel sta kisha merakun po tani qe u rrite.."

----------


## MI CORAZON

> po kjo nga cili film eshte se sme kujtohet vetem zerin karakteristik te aktorit dhe ate veshtrimin e kam akoma te fiksuar:
> 
> "me shoqet,me shoqet,kur ishe e vogel sta kisha merakun po tani qe u rrite.."


Për shkak të dialektit shkodran , nuk thotë " me shoqet, me shoqet " , por " me shoçet, me shoçet"...
"Në fillim të verës" . 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marsela

:buzeqeshje: se vija ne dyshim qe do e gjeje ti..

edhe kjo nga filmi "tela per violine" me duket eshte e lezetshme:i thote Met Beges,Agim Qirjaqi..(spo me kujtohet emri ne film)

-mos me dil me perpara po te them!
-po un ishkreti gjithmon nga mbrapa ngela!  :kryqezohen:  

kurse nga "kapedani"sdi cte vecosh me pare..

ndoshta jan permendur dhe ne temen e meprashme se se kam ndjekur me vemendje po kjo pjesa me ben gjithmon te qesh:

"me cilin sy shikon me ate me xham apo me ate pa xham"?-pyt xha Sulo,xha Beqon.
"me kete me xham "-thot ai dhe tak fut gishtin ne sy..  :pa dhembe:

----------


## StormAngel

-"Do pi,do dehem"
-"Ta pifte dreqi ne bark"

14 vjecar dhender.   :pa dhembe:  

Dhe ajo tjetra:
-Po ketij mos i trego perralla. :ngerdheshje: 


Stormi

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Eshte e imja. Me ra nga qielli.
> Bota ? C'do thote bota ?!


Në mos gabohem janë fjalët e Trimit për Marigonë tek " 14 vjeç dhëndërr "

Po titulli i filmit ku përdoret kjo batuta cili është, se tani nuk më kujtohet.

_Gërmo Tare gërmo , se qënë e ngordhur kam aty._

Elna

----------


## kolombi

> Po titulli i filmit ku përdoret kjo batuta cili është, se tani nuk më kujtohet.
> 
> _Gërmo Tare gërmo , se qënë e ngordhur kam aty._
> 
> Elna


Para se te vije Corazoni,qe ste le radhe po ta kujtoj une filmin.

"Perballimi"

----------


## kolombi

Corushe gati je?

---Erdhi?
----Jo nderroi rruge..........???????????

----------


## Dito

Jo po ta dish, Jo po ta dish ti, Ti ti ta dish.

Gjejeni capajevat e dajes ne ke filem eshte kjo shprehje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Corushe gati je?
> 
> ---Erdhi?
> ----Jo nderroi rruge..........???????????





> Odeon_relax 
> Jo po ta dish, Jo po ta dish ti, Ti ti ta dish.
> 
> Gjejeni capajevat e dajes ne ke filem eshte kjo shprehje


Që të dy pjesët  epostuara nga ju, nuk janë marë nga ndonjë film , por nga teatri " Shi në Plazh".

Meqenëse opsioni i ndryshimit qënka ende i vlefshëm, jap dorëheqje nga përgjigja e mëparshme dhe them se eshtë pjesë nga : " Zonja nga qyteti" 

E gjeta , apo prapë gabim  :buzeqeshje: .


Elna.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Është dhe një batutë e lezetshme tek filmi "Debatiku" me Colin dhe breshkat , por nuk po e kujtoj dot. 
I kujtohet ndonjërit?!

----------


## Dito

> Që të dy pjesët  epostuara nga ju, nuk janë marë nga ndonjë film , por nga teatri " Shi në Plazh".
> 
> Elna.


Je totalisht gabim mundohu ta gjesh se jane marre nga nje film humoristik.

----------


## Dito

> Është dhe një batutë e lezetshme tek filmi "Debatiku" me Colin dhe breshkat , por nuk po e kujtoj dot. 
> I kujtohet ndonjërit?!


Mos eshte kjo: heheheheheh e hongri zyba :buzeqeshje:  ose kjo: Zoti msus zoti msus mos shko me ate, ai eshte spiun :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Je totalisht gabim mundohu ta gjesh se jane marre nga nje film humoristik.


Mos është tek Zonja nga Qyteti, Ai Xha Mustaqja  e Teto Ollga.

Elna.

----------


## Dito

> Mos është tek Zonja nga Qyteti, Ai Xha Mustaqja  e Teto Ollga.
> 
> Elna.


Ma hodhe ma bere me hile me duket per ta zbuluar :buzeqeshje:  ajo eshte. por tek filmi zonja nga fshati me mirush kabashin dhe ate aktorin tjeter qe spo ja mbaj mend emrin ai qe luajti postierin tek zonja nga fshati jo ai qe ishte ke zonja nga qyteti :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Ma hodhe ma bere me hile me duket per ta zbuluar ajo eshte. por tek filmi zonja nga fshati me mirush kabashin dhe ate aktorin tjeter qe spo ja mbaj mend emrin ai qe luajti postierin tek zonja nga fshati jo ai qe ishte ke zonja nga qyteti


Ai pra që e bezdiste me kunja teto Ollgen, që e donte Melkën për të birin , por që teto Ollga nuk e pranonte për krushk, a po a jo? Mos të vë filmin tani në 2 të natës :buzeqeshje:   se i kam të dy në dvd edhe "Zonja nga qyteti" edhe "Një shoqe nga fshati"

Elna.

----------


## Dito

> Ai pra që e bezdiste me kunja teto Ollgen, që e donte Melkën për të birin , por që teto Ollga nuk e pranonte për krushk, a po a jo? Mos të vë filmin tani në 2 të natës  se i kam të dy në dvd edhe "Zonja nga qyteti" edhe "Një shoqe nga fshati"
> 
> Elna.


Nuk eshte pandi raidhi joooooooooooooooo eshte akoma gjalle ky qe them une eh dreqin qe sme kujtohet ke filmi shoqja nga fshati e ke. qe i thote mirush kabashit jo po ta dish qe goce per nipcen tend nuk kam dhe mirushi ja kthen jo po ta dish ti se une e di :buzeqeshje:

----------

